# What is Donnie Nelson doing?? Detroit 106, Dallas 102...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am not upset they lost, but Dirk played a game high 43 minutes. Didn't we learn anything from the McDyess incident? I am just saying that as Dirk too had surgery on his ankle over the summer to remove bone chips. 37 points and 9 rebounds are nice stats, but what if he had got hurt in a meaningless game?

The Mavs are not running on full cylinders right now, and they have an excuse for losing pre-season games.

Ah and I bet there will be lot of fines handed out for tonight, with Nelson's new policy... Pistons shot .473 from the floor, and .643 on 9 of 14 from behind the arc.

-Petey


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Petey, I was just about to post this exact same thread. I mean, 43 minutes in an exhibition game?? That is insane, especially for a guy who spent the whole summer playing his heart out (and his legs out) in the world championships.

Hitman


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I forgot to mention all the games he played... I hope his dad comes back, at least I bet he won't push his players this hard in preseason...

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

He probably wanted him to get practice on the D end of the court...what where hes defesive stats?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> He probably wanted him to get practice on the D end of the court...what where hes defesive stats?


Maybe. But if he ends up with a blown ACL in the preseason its gonna be awfully quiet in the stands this season in Dallas...They have to use some caution.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I agree. I was watching the game and couldn't believe how Donnie had all the starters going at the end.

The defense was all right at times - but the Pistons just played their usual good defense throughout the game. I just wish the players talked to one another more on the court on the defensive end! It would help if somebody could cover the weak side consistently.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Even without dirk we are a 1st round playoff team


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Maybe, but you won't go far... and they gave Dirk big money last season, you want him to play not sit... talent like his on the bench is depressing.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

An injury would happen if its meant to happen. It doesnt matter how much or how little you play. But I would be resting hes legs, Unless they plan to grind it out more this year and not have to run as much.


----------

